# Training Wheels



## Jewelman13 (Aug 15, 2017)

I found a set of Schwinn training wheels. I can't seem to find what bicycle they belong on or went on.


----------



## blincoe (Apr 17, 2018)

still available?


----------



## raven327schwinn (Sep 15, 2018)

I found a pair exactly like yours only mine have both caps. Have you found out any information on them? I’m curious what they went on too


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 16, 2018)

The Schwinn Pixie | 1951 to 1985


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 16, 2018)

My Western Flyer X-53 deluxe  26”  bike came equipped with training wheels.
Kept them on until I was able to stay balanced and ride without falling down.
The bars were longer than this model for the 26 inch" bike.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Sep 16, 2018)

2jakes said:


> The Schwinn Pixie | 1951 to 1985




Link is broken


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 16, 2018)

Jewelman13 said:


> Link is broken




https://bikehistory.org/bikes/pixie/


----------

